# Sense of accomplishment



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

That is awesome.  It sure feels great to exceed your expectations of yourself!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

That is terrific!!! I am happy for you. I am a big chick myself so I know how it feels!! I don't know if I could trot well with both feet out of the stirrups but I can with one as I often pull my foot and and reajust!! 

Keep riding...it is great for everything...your health, your physical condition, your happiness and mental well being. I always feel better after riding!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Riding has helped give me legs o' steel! Not to mention my stamina is better and I have lost weight from riding. But most importantly, riding gives me a release from a stressful week and confidence! 

Congrats on your accomplishment!  I am nervous for doing no stirrup work on the new horse I ride, I am pretty sure I am going to just rocket off his back with his stride.


----------

